# Hawaiian Milo wood bowl W/natural edge



## Kalai (Oct 2, 2009)

Hi everyone, this is a Hawaiian Milo bowl that I made, it has a very nice natural edge and it measures 6" in dia and 7" tall.  Milo is pronounced (mee low) not (my low) and it is one of the best woods to work with, it is very stable, I can cut the tree down today and carve the bowl to finished thickness and let it dry for a few days to sand it and then sand and finish.  This wood is also a wood with a lot of history with the early Hawaiians, they liked 3 woods best of all 1st is Kou (not Koa) 2nd is Milo and 3rd is Kamani.  Milo also sands real good but it makes you sneeze alot.  Most Milo is a pinkish red color when it is fresh cut and a white sapwood and then with age the Milo will turn a nice medium brown color, but some Milo will have dark brown, almost black areas and even lines that look like an ink pen was used to make them, this kind of Milo is most sought after, you can see some of the dark lines in the picture, I will post some more soon so you can see the different colors Milo can be.  Aloha to all.

Chris "Kalai"


----------



## wood-of-1kind (Oct 2, 2009)

Chris, that is a wonderful looking bowl and thank you also for taking the time to give us a nice background on some nice Hawaiian woods.


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Oct 2, 2009)

beautiful wood, nice job on the bowl. Do you have prices on these wood blanks?


----------



## wdcav1952 (Oct 2, 2009)

Simply amazing!


----------



## cnirenberg (Oct 2, 2009)

Beautiful wood, and a great looking bowl.  I really like the color variations throughout.


----------



## Russell Eaton (Oct 2, 2009)

Yery nice!


----------



## Mrs Rojo22 (Oct 2, 2009)

Wow!  BEAUTIFUL!

Robin


----------



## Jim15 (Oct 2, 2009)

That is a great looking bowl.


----------



## wolftat (Oct 2, 2009)

That is a cool looking bowl Chris, nice work.


----------



## ahoiberg (Oct 2, 2009)

another beauty chris, nice work!


----------



## mbroberg (Oct 2, 2009)

Very nice!


----------



## artme (Oct 3, 2009)

Kalai you have turned a wonderful piece of timber into a beautifully formed bowl. Well done!!


----------



## nava1uni (Oct 11, 2009)

Beautiful bowl.  Thanks for the history of hawaiian wood.  It is nice to know about it.


----------

